# FISH FINADDICT



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I am pleased to announce that I am the new dealer for Custom Gheenoe and Gheenoe boats in south florida. Here is the company info:








12240 SW 130 ST
Miami Fl, 33186
786-223-8680


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Well I drive from Vero to Ft Lauderdale now and then, let me know if I can help you with draging anything down or what not....

GOOD FOR YOU TICO.......AND GOOD LUCK ON THE NEW BUSNESS!!!!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Good luck, how close are you to Don's for those of us coming down the Turnpike enroute to Flamingo?


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats! Tico!

Capt'n - He is just off the SW 120th st. exit for the t-pike then west and back in the warehouses. It's a bit north of Don's though..


----------

